# Frog ID



## Kristy_07 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hiya,

I don't know anything about Aussie frogs, so I thought I'd post these of a little guy I rescued from the rubbish bin when I was camping around Mt Barney, northern NSW, over Easter. Anyone know what he is?















Cheers!


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 11, 2010)

whatever it is its cute as!! its like Hai!


----------



## geckos_are_great (Apr 11, 2010)

perons tree frog i think


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 11, 2010)

Litoria peroni AKA Perons tree frog


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks, guys. What a cutie, eh?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah they are great little frogs, I want to get some but not many people keep them.
Great pics by the way.

Gex


----------



## jinin (Apr 12, 2010)

Gecko...I see them for sale quite a lot, want me to PM you when i see some next?


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm fortunate enough to have a few of them living in my front yard, so I get to see them quite regularly. 
At night they'll leave their resting place (usually the steel tubes holding up my front gate) & will turn up in various spots around the yard, although one of the faves is on the veradah. We have a number of plants up there (including bromeliads with water in them) so there's a bit of protection/cover, also the light filtering through the front window attracts plenty of moths etc. 

It's amazing the colour variance you get with Peron's. The one you found has quite a yellowish background colour.

Here's a couple of ours (pics have been posted before)


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow - love the two in pipe. You're right the colours are massively different. I'll have to keep my eye out for a few more, but I have to say, frogs are few and far between in many suburbs in Bris these days - but the geckos are taking over!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 12, 2010)

:lol: They are cute frogs indeed!!

I rescued these out of a 60+ degree tin roof! They just loved this bucket in the shade with fresh tank water and stayed there til nightfall


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 12, 2010)

jinin said:


> Gecko...I see them for sale quite a lot, want me to PM you when i see some next?


If they are a reputable breeder then yes, unfortunately there is a few around but most are poached or off license

Thanks Gex


----------



## frognut (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Geckoman, gorfgirl and I will have some for sale at the Wild Australia Expo in a couple of weeks time. All up we will be selling 6 different species of frogs we have bred. Hope to see you there should be a great couple of days.


----------

